# Portage defekt: there is no ebuild "portage"

## KaterGonzo

Hallo Leute,

wurde heute vor einem Gentoo-Server gesetzt, dessen emerge last sync vor zwei (!) Jahren erfolgte. Nachdem ich emerge --sync gemacht hatte, ging gar nix mehr. EAPI5 usw...

Daraufhin habe ich folgende Anleitung verfolgt und jetzt geht nichts mehr. 

https://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

Ich kann noch nicht mal portage aktualisieren.

 *Quote:*   

> bck-gentoo-msi02 portage-2.2.7 # eselect list profile
> 
> !!! Error: Can't load module list
> 
> exiting
> ...

 

----------

## py-ro

Kurze Antwort, vergiss es, sichere die relevanten Configs und mach das Ding neu.

Dirty Antwort, entpacke nen stage3 und mach nen World Update.

Lange Antwort, naja, sehr viel schmerz und ohne zweites System fast nicht machbar.

Bye

Py

----------

## toralf

 *KaterGonzo wrote:*   

> ... ging gar nix mehr ......und jetzt geht nichts mehr.

 Und hier die blöde Antwort: Die Tendenz ist doch schon mal positiv  :Very Happy: 

----------

## KaterGonzo

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Das ist eben das Problem, wenn zu langr keine Updates eingepflegt wurden: man braucht emerge --sync, um Portage zu aktualisieren, führt  man es aus, ist Portage defekt. Klassische Zwickmühle  :Smile: 

So: zweites System steht zur Verfügung. Wie fahre ich den karren nun wieder aus dem Dreck?konkret gefragt: wie kriege ich emerge funktionsfähig?

Danke!

----------

## bell

Hier hatte ich mal eine Vorgehensweise beschrieben wie man Gentoo retten kann, solange /var/db/pkg noch da ist.

http://www.gentooforum.de/post/113778/gesamtes-verzeichnis-usr-bin-geloescht.html#post113778

Mal schauen ob es bei Deinem Problem hilft.

----------

